# What browser do you use?



## alidsl (Oct 24, 2009)

that pretty much sums it up

Edit: added Avant


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2009)

i use firefox i thinks its the best because of the add-ons


----------



## asdf (Oct 24, 2009)

Firefox. But what's the point of the last one?


----------



## MAD_BOY (Oct 24, 2009)

Chrome obviously.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 24, 2009)

If you choose the last option, then how can you reply here?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> If you choose the last option, then how can you reply here?


Maybe if you click the last one, you might want to get a pair of glasses.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 24, 2009)

Chrome all the way.


----------



## Gore (Oct 24, 2009)

Chrome, because Firefox borked one time and I started using Chrome and I never bothered reinstalling Firefox.
I hate Chrome.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 24, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> Chrome, because Firefox borked one time and I started using Chrome and I never bothered reinstalling Firefox.
> I hate Chrome.


shouldn't it be I love Chrome then?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 24, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> Chrome, because Firefox borked one time and I started using Chrome and I never bothered reinstalling Firefox.
> I hate Chrome.



I loled... alot


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 25, 2009)

firefox, ftw xd
no one's using ie? cool


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

Fire Fox on one computer, IE on another one.


----------



## dice (Oct 25, 2009)

A large number of staff use Opera (including myself).


----------



## Minox (Oct 25, 2009)

Chrome, but I also use Firefox at times.


----------



## granville (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't use the internet, the internet uses me. It does this to everyone. People just think they are controlling it.

No, but seriously, I use basically all of them. I primarily use Firefox due to its extensions. But it's getting damn slow and bloated even in its clean status. Chrome is a nice upcoming browser, but has some work to do before it's ready for mainstream use. IE I have to use for my online job, despite my dislike of it. It's the corporate option, so i'm stuck with it. Opera I don't mess with as much as I should, seems quite good.

By the way, Firefox has really managed to piss me off lately. Besides the crashing bugs that seem more common than versions before 3, there are some tab glitches i've run into with the Google toolbar. I fixed one of them, but another is still present where the tab will never close if you press X. And then it gets sluggish after a few weeks for no reason (clearing cache and such does nothing).


----------



## Jaems (Oct 25, 2009)

I used to be a big Firefox person, but eventually got annoyed by its instability. For some reason it kept crashing like a fucker.

I tried Chrome, but didn't like it. So now, Opera 10 is where its at. The add-ons aren't as cool as Firefox's, but the browser is fast, and stable. I don't have much problems with it.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 25, 2009)

Firefox all the way!
Love the addons.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 25, 2009)

firefox for life but i use chrome sometimes and i use opera on my dsi n wii


----------



## Elritha (Oct 25, 2009)

Firefox here. I don't use too many addons with it, so it's pretty stable and fast for me.


----------



## iFish (Oct 25, 2009)

there is no pin in the last one becasue if we didnt we wouldnt be here lol.

i use safrie and explorer and google one


----------



## DsHacker14 (Oct 25, 2009)

i use firefox and safari but mostly firefox. (ie loads slow for me >.>)


----------



## Burnedmagix (Oct 25, 2009)

born and raised with IE.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 25, 2009)

OmniWeb mostly, Safari sometimes, Firefox once in a while.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Oct 25, 2009)

IE is like the neighborhood Ho. It's everybody's first, but you are risking an infection.


----------



## mattsaysfooey (Oct 25, 2009)

The built in IRC client, torrent client, e-mail client and customizable new tab i-face is great.
The effectiveness of each can be debated as the features and functionality of opera's built
in IRC and torrent client is debatable. But overall features use and compatibility is fine with opera.
Occasionally online school labs, stickam and the like must be loaded in I.E. and will not work in opera.
Some widgets are handy and it's very easy to compile your own widgets for it.

I would have to say opera.


----------



## kiwovo (Oct 25, 2009)

FIREFOX , IE SUCKS balls ...
its so slow and when i was a pc newb i used it on some site and got virus


----------



## Raika (Oct 26, 2009)

FireFox. I used to use IE, but then I realized that FireFox was waaaaaaaay better.


----------



## XWolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Firefox on PC, Opera on mobile because IE is rubbish on both!

Looking forward to when someone ports Firefox to WM6.1


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 26, 2009)

yea, firefox is the most reasonable choice, and the antiviral software i have is compatible and actually helps and works on for it


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 26, 2009)

I used to use FF.Now it's chrome because of it's speed.

I had made this same thread a few months ago.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 26, 2009)

FireFox for the fucking win


----------



## Forstride (Oct 26, 2009)

I accidently voted for IE, but I only use Firefox.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 26, 2009)

Opera is by far the best.


----------



## Sstew (Oct 26, 2009)

Safari. I find Firefox to run slow on my Mac for whatever reason


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2009)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I accidently voted for IE, but I only use Firefox.




Omg traitor 

BTW who voted "I don't use the internet"?


----------



## NightKry (Oct 26, 2009)

FIREEEFFOOOXXXX

>=)


----------



## Dialexio (Oct 26, 2009)

Ever since upgrading to Snow Leopard, I've been using Safari (well... WebKit nightlies) for speed. If it had 64-bit capabilities and an updated engine, I'd continue using Camino in a heartbeat.


----------



## noONE (Oct 26, 2009)

I have used Opera as my primary web browser ever since version 8.0, since then i've also started to use it at DS, Wii and Windows Mobile..

Once in a while i happen to use Chrome.. but i've customized Opera so much and gotten used to it, it's the perfect browser, if not a tad heavy on my aging laptop.. but that's my only "complaint" on it, except the fairly small userbase making it ignored at some web sites..


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 26, 2009)

Chrome, BITCH.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 26, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Chrome, BITCH.


Yeah muthafuckah!


----------



## yobemal (Oct 26, 2009)

Chrom(ium)e ofc! Mozilla is too slow and to big also just ugly^^ 

If only Chrome had addons it would have everything, but if it had it probably wouldnt be as fast as it is


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Oct 26, 2009)

Opera

Firefox is for fanboys


----------



## blitzer320 (Oct 26, 2009)

opera because of all the customization especially automatic email but downloading safari now to see how that works for me


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

kiwovo said:
			
		

> FIREFOX , IE SUCKS balls ...
> its so slow and when i was a pc newb i used it on some site and got virus



Don't blame IE for "giving" you a virus. Blame your ignorance. Antivirus.....


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

Viteh said:
			
		

> Opera
> 
> Firefox is for fanboys


I agree. I used to use Firefox until I found something better.


----------



## rithsv (Oct 27, 2009)

Hmm?

http://www.intelligentdesign.com.au/blog/2...-google-chrome/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZTB-XIsxsc - Chrome does not protect privacy


----------



## geminisama (Oct 27, 2009)

Highly modded Firefox.


----------



## Finishoff (Oct 27, 2009)

FireFox :3


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 27, 2009)

Google Chrome for me.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 28, 2009)

Opera, because of 2 reasons:
1. Opera Turbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Firefox seems very unstable with my setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I would use Firefox if it wasn't so glitchy on my PC)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 28, 2009)

Firefox,I love it. :>


----------



## Advi (Oct 28, 2009)

Opera is kickass. No exceptions.

And Firefox is a resource hog. D:


----------



## computerboy (Oct 30, 2009)

If you choose:
Safari: your OK
IE: You don't deserve to live  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Firefox: You rock and your good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







































Opera: your a sissy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Google chrome/chromium: your also good but you don't rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't use the internet: only Chuck Norris can go use the internet without using the internet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and BTW if you didnt notice I choose Firefox


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 30, 2009)

Chrome all the way.

I used Firefox until two months ago, but then it became fucking buggy as hell, crashes, not loading pages, freezing, etc.

Chrome is almost as good as the early Firefox, but it still needs some work. Clearing the history takes WAY too long, unlike Firefox where you click 'Clear history' and it's done.


----------



## Advi (Oct 30, 2009)

computerboy said:
			
		

> If you choose:
> Safari: your OK
> IE: You don't deserve to live
> 
> ...


Umm, are the smileys supposed to be a rating gauge?


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 30, 2009)

I would go with IE,im just more used to it,and its much easier for me to use,Firefox is okay. I still dont see why people are saying "FIREFOX IS THE BEST!" with firefox's bugs and crashes....I also might try chrome,it sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## computerboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> computerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Firefox doesnt crash with me. Except when I tried to open 80 tabs at the same time


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 31, 2009)

I now use firefox on my desktop and srware iron on my netbook (which is Chrome minus all the google privacy bullshit and with an adblocker)


----------



## Seven (Oct 31, 2009)

Chrome Beta. Extensions, bitches.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2009)

Been using opera recently. It pretty much does everything firefox did, but without all the extensions.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Oct 31, 2009)

I put "I don't use the internet" which is an ironic statement in itself.
But I use this weird browser that nobody's probably heard of. It's called Orca. It's a cross between Firefox and Avant Browser. I love it!


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 1, 2009)

Why isn't this multiple choice


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 1, 2009)

Where is the all option? I use Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Opera, and IE.


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Nov 1, 2009)

Chrome and FFX but I'm using Chrome now so I'll say Chrome.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 1, 2009)

computerboy said:
			
		

> If you choose:
> Safari: your OK
> IE: You don't deserve to live
> 
> ...



Haha! So true! But I'd change one thing...
Safari: Darn loner...Also doesn't deserve to live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















I use Firefox so


----------



## Gluupor (Nov 2, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Where is the all option? I use Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Opera, and IE.



why would one use all the different browsers ?!

i use FF so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









































browse safe


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Nov 2, 2009)

Way back when I was a little noob. I used IE to browse. 

Later in my life I went to a school with all mac computers and was forced to use safari and then the IE built for mac.

Afterwards I started getting more into computers and realized I had a choice. I did some research and testing and decided I'd like to stick with Firefox. 

Then my computers HDD became corrupted and I had to browse the internet on my ds, so I used Opera. 

I have my new comp and now I have Firefox again, with all these OPTIONAL addons.(directed @ IE)


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 3, 2009)

I used to use Firefox.
But  recently it has started to slow down a lot.So I switched to Chrome.Waiting for Firefox 3.6


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2009)

I installed Firefox 3.6 beta 1 yesterday, because Firefox 3.0.14 was acting really weird.
And I must say, 3.6 is definitely an improvement, especially on the speed side.


----------



## Arwen20 (Nov 22, 2009)

I use Internet Explorer. However, the newest update has been causing alot of trouble for me.


----------



## DarthYoshi (Nov 22, 2009)

Google Chrome: I feel the need, the need for... it's cool, I like it.


----------



## XWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> I put "I don't use the internet" which is an ironic statement in itself.
> But I use this weird browser that nobody's probably heard of. It's called Orca. It's a cross between Firefox and Avant Browser. I love it!


WOW!!!

Just tried Orca - as fast as Opera on Turbo but without losing anything graphically like Opera on Turbo does.

I was alternating between Opera and Firefox (depending on what doing), I think I am a total Orca convert, thanks bnwchbammer!

The options this ting has are mindblowing - even has minimize to taskbar (next to clock) as a standard nest to minimize normally.


----------



## razorback78 (Nov 22, 2009)

firefox ftw.


----------



## Balee56 (May 15, 2010)

Firefox,but Chrome is good too.


----------



## Fluganox (May 15, 2010)

At college always have to use IE7 or Safari (N)

My choice: ...FireFox


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

I use Firefox until chrome came
it was a good change though!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Firefox FOREVER!!!


----------



## Njrg (May 16, 2010)

I use FF.

I find that Chrome's desperation to make things simple by taking out as many customizable features makes for a poor browsing experiencing. Chrome might or may be the fastest browser, but it has alot of missing features that even IE has. Yeah, I'd rather use IE than Chrome. Deal with it.


----------



## .Chris (May 16, 2010)

Go FireFox! w00t!

*Posts merged*

lol who voted "i dont use the internet"


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

I'm using chrome right now, but now I reïnstalled my PC I would like to try opera.


----------



## giratina16 (May 16, 2010)

I use Chrome, I couldn't care less about features. It's all about SPEED!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

I use Opera coz I like the Speed dialing options, though it has problems with FFnet. >: Orca sounds promising though.


----------



## logical thinker (May 18, 2010)

Opera. I think it is beautiful, fast, has lots of features (IRC, torrent, etc), etc.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 18, 2010)

Chrome FTW!

Loads up in seconds on my computer. 

Simplicity is the new complex.


----------



## Finishoff (May 18, 2010)

Firefox, now and then if needed or must IE.


----------



## xMekux (May 18, 2010)

Meh Minefield =3
10% Faster then Google Chrome =P
and ...... Minefield is the name that firefox uses for their betas
Meh i was a chrome fanatic until find this O.o love the speed and the add-ons


----------



## geoflcl (May 19, 2010)

Mann,  I feel dirty.

I used to be a hardcore Firefox fanatic.  Like, beyond belief.

But an hour with Chrome made me switch over.  So fast and snappy!

Forgive me, Mozilla!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 19, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Mann,  I feel dirty.
> 
> I used to be a hardcore Firefox fanatic.  Like, beyond belief.
> 
> ...


same here man
i totally had a feeling that i needed to switch

but the great thing about firefox is though the page isnt yet fully loaded, you can still navigate unlike chrome which u need to wait for it, or you cant scroll and click on links


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 19, 2010)

I thought i would always be in love with firefox. Then i met Chrome. It is a lot faster. I love it.


----------



## iMinotauro (May 19, 2010)

Using Firefox but will give Chrome a try.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)

I use Google Chrome most of time and Firefox the other times


----------



## Blaze163 (May 21, 2010)

On the recommendation of my fellow temp users, I have switched from Internet Explorer to Firefox for most stuff.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 21, 2010)

I've tried Chrome a few times and I still don't know why it's so popular.

Still using Firefox.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I've tried Chrome a few times and I still don't know why it's so popular.
> 
> Still using Firefox.


Because it's the fastest and easiest to use browser out there.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 21, 2010)

How can you NOT use the internet and vote in this poll?


----------



## ehayes427 (May 21, 2010)

usually use chrome. using ie though
right now.


----------



## EpicJungle (May 21, 2010)

Chrome! I love it so much


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2010)

I was using Firefox, but two or three weeks ago I switched to Chrome and I don't think I'll switch back.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

From time to time I use Chrome and Firefox.

Strange that Firefox is lighter than Chrome, and Firefox doesnt hang in the middle of loading a page


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> From time to time I use Chrome and Firefox.
> 
> Strange that Firefox is lighter than Chrome, and Firefox doesnt hang in the middle of loading a page


Uhh, it's the other way around, actually.


----------



## Defiance (May 22, 2010)

Firefox always.  It seems to go just as fast as Chrome for me anyways, but I can understand people who use Chrome (it would be my second choice).


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strangely it's Firefox might be a higher process. BUt CHrome, event hough small still freezes sometimes. The highest I can get, for example watching a video on Firefox is 350,000 kb. Chrome like 300,000 kb BUT With a lot of FREEZING


----------



## Lily (May 22, 2010)

I used to be a hardcore Opera user -- like, back when Opera was still a browser you had to pay for, I was paying for it. Back then, Opera was 10 times better than the competition. Sadly, times have changed, and though Opera still continues to innovate, the web just doesn't want to love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've converted full time to Chrome. However, I'm not happy with the massive amount of disk space it chews up, and how often it reads and writes from cache. It commits more damage to the hard drive than uTorrent, and that's frightening.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Metalik (May 22, 2010)

Opera!


----------



## Laxus (May 22, 2010)

Chrome!


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2010)

Mainly Firefox.
I use IE explorer when my tab list on firefox is too full.
aand I use Opera for...other thing.


----------



## flotwig (May 22, 2010)

I'm using Firefox (Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; en-US; rv:1.9.2.3) Gecko/20100401 Firefox/3.6.3 ( .NET CLR 3.5.30729)). It's been slowing down, probably because I have a 1GB history file and I never clear my cache.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

ZackF said:
			
		

> I'm using Firefox (Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; en-US; rv:1.9.2.3) Gecko/20100401 Firefox/3.6.3 ( .NET CLR 3.5.30729)). It's been slowing down, probably because I have a 1GB history file and I never clear my cache.


Why don't you clear it? It only takes a couple of seconds of your precious time...


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ZackF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Crap Cleaner for cleaning up my browser's shit


----------



## Blazikun (May 23, 2010)

lol "i dont use the internet wtf


----------



## Range-TE (May 23, 2010)

Chrome, IMO better than firefox now that it has Extensions


----------

